# Frio em Bragança - 17 e 18/11/2007



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:18)

Aqui deixo as primeiras imagens do frio na zona de Bragança.



O rio penacal já começou a congelar

















Na cidade não havia muita geada mas os campos abrigados estavam assim...




















Reparem na temperatura á 1:13 registava 2ºC





Ao fim da tarde o cenário era este...


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:27)

Lindo !!! :d :d :d


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:30)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Lindas Brigantia! que saudade do nosso Tras os Montes!!! Que pena tenho de não estar aí a fazer estes registos magnificos!


----------



## Zoelae (18 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Brigantia disseste "rio penacal", k raio de rio é esses k nunca ouvi falar???


Benvindo Bgc, mais um membro da região!!! Não damos hipótese. Bem k podiam mudar a sede do INM para Trás-Os-Montes.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Gracias 

Good point!! INM em Bgc


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 00:49)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*



Zoelae disse:


> Brigantia disseste "rio penacal", k raio de rio é esses k nunca ouvi falar???
> 
> 
> Benvindo Bgc, mais um membro da região!!! Não damos hipótese. Bem k podiam mudar a sede do INM para Trás-Os-Montes.




É um pequeno rio (ou ribeira) da zona de Parada, Coelhoso, Paredes, Alfaião...


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2007 às 00:52)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*



Zoelae disse:


> Brigantia disseste "rio penacal", k raio de rio é esses k nunca ouvi falar???
> 
> 
> Benvindo Bgc, mais um membro da região!!! Não damos hipótese. Bem k podiam mudar a sede do INM para Trás-Os-Montes.



Companheiro, o rio Penacal, ou melhor "ribeira do Penacal", nasce no concelho de Bragança, junto de Faílde / Pinela, e vai desaguar ao Sabor, perto de Outeiro/Argozelo.

Brigantia - excelente reportagem


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 01:36)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Bonito os "estragos" que o frio fez 

Muito boas as fotos Brigantia. Obrigado 

Será que este ano o Fervença congela??


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 10:01)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Magnificas fotos Brigantia, tens jeito p'ra isto! 

Só é uma pena que a humidade não tenha possibilitado que os efeitos do frio se deixassem ver mais. Por exemplo em minha casa não passou dos 48%.

Eu também tenho algumas desta manhã 

Gimonde (rio Sabor):





Varge (não sei que rio é):





Algures no PNM:


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Muito boas as fotos 

so de olhar pra elas sente-se logo o frio


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Great, Fil !!


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 10:21)

*Re: Frio em Bragança*

Excelentes, o frio que tem de estar para congelar essa camada de agua  muito bom


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:53)

As fotos estão espectaculares


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 11:00)

Eu também tirei umas fotos do rio Sabor.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 11:13)

Mais algumas fotos da geada de hoje.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 11:15)

Excelentes fotos Fil e Dan
Será que este cenário alguma vez tinha aparecido em Novembro?!


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 11:17)

Brigantia disse:


> Excelentes fotos Fil e Dan
> Será que este cenário alguma vez tinha aparecido em Novembro?!



Obrigado 

O cenário talvez, mas estes valores acho que não.


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

Exelentes, fotos!!!

Parabens!!!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

ya tao mesmo muito fixes as fotos


----------



## Zoelae (18 Nov 2007 às 12:28)

Que espectáculo! Parabéns pela fotos, que também nos possibilitam disfrutar um pouco desse cenário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 13:12)

lindo!!! boas fotos. Mandem um bocado aqui para o Algarve


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 15:09)

Excelentes  muito boas mesmo.

Em Janeiro cenários como esse vão ser habituais no país todo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 15:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelentes  muito boas mesmo.
> 
> Em Janeiro cenários como esse vão ser habituais no país todo.



No Algarve também Mário


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve também Mário



Claro que eu saiba até agora vocês ainda pertecem ao país mesmo que lhe ponham nomes esquesitos do tipo Allgarve


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2007 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelentes  muito boas mesmo.
> 
> Em Janeiro cenários como esse vão ser habituais no país todo.



Sinceramente onde eu moro nunca vi nada disso,( e nem sequer é o ponto mais quente de Portugal) mas lembro-me de uma manhã já há muitos anos, que a minha avó disse que havia geada na rua, que derreteu logo de manhã.
Nas ilhas então existem muitos locais onde nunca se registou a formação de geada.


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2007 às 19:14)

Muito boas fotos Dan, parece-me no entanto, algo normal para a altura, tendo em conta o local.
Sem dúvida que essa região é muito especial por esse tipo de fenómenos também. Estive em Rio de Onor no ano passado a fazer uma pesquisa sobre coleópteros, e aquilo no verão não tem  nada a haver com o que é no inverno.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2007 às 11:38)

Mto boas.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 22:15)

Tudo fotos muito interessantes, como dizia um outro membro só de as ver dá frio
Parece um cenário típico de Janeiro!


----------

